# batch %1



## Horusab (16. August 2004)

Hallo miteinander

Eine ganz dumme Frage:
 was bedeutet %1 in batch?

(Da ich normalerweise mit Linux arbeite, habe ich keine Ahnung von Batch-Programmierung)

danke für eure mühe.
mfg horusab


----------



## RedWing (16. August 2004)

Kenn mich zwar in Batch Programmierung nicht aus, aber google hat folgendes ausgespuckt:

http://www.computerhope.com/batch.htm

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## vop (17. August 2004)

%1 ist der erste Parameter des Kommandozeilen-Aufrufs

vop


----------

